

Ask HN: What tool do sites use for Mac titlebar screenshots? - bossanova

Hi HN, I noticed that many sites have screenshots of their app or site with pseudo OS X-style title or menu bars, but I can&#x27;t for the life of me find what tool they use. Surely there&#x27;s something out there to easily produce an image with it at the top.<p>For an example, see DuckDuckGo&#x27;s whatsnew page that&#x27;s on the frontpage today: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com&#x2F;whatsnew<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com&#x2F;assets&#x2F;whatsnew&#x2F;answers.jpg
======
loumf
I'm guessing Sketch or some similar drawing tool and then copy/paste. It's a
fairly simple graphic.

[http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/](http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/)

